# Reporter fires a machine gun



## Darkwing (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGnz_AUlBNM&feature=related 

Just Lol.


----------



## Bernad (Jan 31, 2010)

Ha ha golf course as the "Firing Range". Awesome!


----------



## KeroKero 47 (Jan 31, 2010)

Does it make me a bad person to laugh at the golf people rolling and jumping for their lives? :lol:


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 31, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGnz_AUlBNM&feature=related
> 
> Just Lol.



Just a fabrication for laughs... and no ammo in that gun (it ain't being fired at all).


----------



## Tycho (Jan 31, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Just a fabrication for laughs... and no ammo in that gun (it ain't being fired at all).



They wouldn't trust some fuckwit from Fox News with an M240, even WITH a soldier supervising.

I hope not, anyway.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jan 31, 2010)

Tycho said:


> They wouldn't trust some fuckwit from Fox News with an M240, even WITH a soldier supervising.
> 
> I hope not, anyway.



Well, they did let her touch it.........   >.<


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2010)

The gun wasn't even moving or shooting.  Please tell me you didn't think that was real?


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 1, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Just a fabrication for laughs... and no ammo in that gun (it ain't being fired at all).



I know  



Tycho said:


> They wouldn't trust some fuckwit from Fox News with an M240, even WITH a soldier supervising.
> 
> I hope not, anyway.



This, definitely this. 



Jashwa said:


> The gun wasn't even moving or shooting.  Please tell me you didn't think that was real?



No, I'm not stupid


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 1, 2010)

That was one of the funniest things I've seen all day lol.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> No, I'm not stupid


But you are 14.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> But you are 14.



Are you trying to create drama? 

It's not working.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Are you trying to create drama?
> 
> It's not working.


No.  If I was trying to create drama, I'd have accused you of being racist by now :V


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> No.  If I was trying to create drama, I'd have accused you of being racist by now :V



Does this look racist to you? http://images.encyclopediadramatica.com/images/a/a7/Chrisrock.jpg :V


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 1, 2010)

I don't get the toilet paper part.


----------



## Darkwing (Feb 1, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I don't get the toilet paper part.



*Cotton*elle xD


----------



## Mari (Feb 3, 2010)

Hahaha... hilarious. :3


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 3, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> *Cotton*elle xD


Oh, ok.  I wasn't paying attention to the brand name.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 4, 2010)

*pew pew*


----------

